# new fishy



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

I havent been here for awhile, was having trouble with getting on the site, still cant at work but maybe thats for the best lol..

anyways, I purchased daisy approximately 5 months ago, shes a fahaka puffer, and I got her from Kind eds. I watched her for a week or so in with about 5 others and I decided to buy her because she was being constantly picked on. She was always in the corner with a few others nipping at her, she was a lot smaller then the rest so i had to take her from all that. I originally put her in a 5 g because she was soooo small. To be honest, I didnt think she was going to make it for a few months so I didnt post her pics or video because of that. But, she is thriving, getting plump and now its time to post some videos and pics. Im trying to download some pics right now but ill post this first and post pics when they are ready.

Shes now in a 50g breeder tank, and she is only still 3-4 inches. I have a feeling shes going to be a runt...but shes eating great and looking great so hopefully she will grow.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Good to see you back. I want to see the pics.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/daisyandfinger096.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/daisy088.jpg


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

thx tom! Ill try to post videos soon...its taking too long and its bedtime...will try tomorrow to post them.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cute. Now I wish I had space for one.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

im looking for another one - if daisy doesnt grow then she can stay in the 50g, and then ill get another for my bigger tank. I love fahaka's...they are really adorable! I dont know if shes a girl, but she looks like a girl


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back. Nice looking puffer.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

thx daniel! i cant get on at work, the internet crashes every time i open to the main page. Ive missed being here and everyone so I am glad I am back too!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

good to cya gwen!

Puffers all the way!

you should see Nala!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

pinkjell said:


>


here ya go


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice! She is a cutie and your so kind to rescue her!


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

hey Gwen, do you have the video yet?


----------

